# Filling in Stud hole



## mysticguy (May 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Yesterday I was making a test hole, to make sure I would be drilling into a stud. I’m going to be hanging a TV. Well the drill bit got stuck in the wall. I could not get the drill to reverse it out. I believe the wood is just so strong. Well this morning, I tried pulling out again, and the piece broke out in the wall... So there is a little hole there now. What’s the best way to fill in this holder of the piece, so its strong... Going to have to use another place in the stud to hang TV now...

Do I caulk or wood filler, as I’m not sure what’s the strongest... The hole is really small, but still want it filled..


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just put another hole just above or below that one. and leave that one alone, as it will be covered by the tv mount anyway, no harm no foul.

are you SURE that is was wood that you were drilling ?


----------



## mysticguy (May 21, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> just put another hole just above or below that one. and leave that one alone, as it will be covered by the tv mount anyway, no harm no foul.
> 
> are you SURE that is was wood that you were drilling ?


 
Yeah it’s wood, because I tried drilling another small hole above it, to try to get drill bit out... But it was in too far... I’m just worried would the wood get weaker with that piece sitting in there, cause I’m going to hang a TV.. I’ve done them many times, just this was a first. So I was going to fill so it so it was strong.

But yeah other here at work told me to do the same thing, because it would be covered.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you should be using lag bolts for that. it will be ok, just do it.


----------

